# chain sword?



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

This was sold as "micro sword narrow leaf" it doesn't look anything any of the 4, or 5 species I have seen of the dwarf/pygmy/micro swords. Came from the shrimp zoo on AB.Anyone have an idea?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello fishnvw,
it doesn't look like a Helanthium to me as well. Is the cross-section form of the leaves rather round (awl-shaped), or flattened? What's roughly the length and broadth of the leaves?


----------

